
Neovim new funding campaign hits first goal in 48 hours - tarruda
https://salt.bountysource.com/teams/neovim/updates/7
======
brettanomyces
I'm not sure which of (n)vim and coffee improve my productivity more on a day
to day basis but giving up one coffee a week to have tarruda work on (n)vim
seems like reasonable tradeoff.

